# Uber Insurance Claim



## Nick Starr (Feb 12, 2015)

Just had my first incident / collision while on the Uber platform. I figured I'd document the process and my experience for others to see how it all goes.










I was delivering for #UberIceCream on Friday and someone backed into my front bumper and took off. I don't think they even realized it.










I immediately turned off the app and went into the partner center a few blocks away. They take all my information and have me fill out a form with my statement, draw on some pictures where the damage is and how it happened. I drew the road and my car and the other car with arrows, etc.

They said that since I was on the platform their insurance, James River, would take care of it. After about 40 minutes of filling things out I was on my way. My car was still drive-able, but they deactivated me from the platform until I get the repair done.

I got a call from the Safety and ... Department from Uber making sure I was okay and not injured. I was fine it was very low speed. They said that the insurance company would contact me within 48 BUSINESS hours. Great this was Friday at 3pm...

Monday 9pm I get a call from James River. They left a VM and I called back. They sent me an email for my insurance declaration page. They said, along with the Uber partner office, that they wouldn't contact my insurance, but they just needed to make sure I had collision coverage.

This is where they finally hit me with the $1,000 deductible!!!

They reassurance that since I was driving for an Uber promotion and that "their insurance would cover it" left me thinking that since I was operating as an hourly payment that it would be covered. NOPE!

I sent the declaration page to James River and am waiting back for them to finish whatever they need to do on their end and they are going to send me an app to take pictures for an estimate.

BTW I got the car thru Breeze and contacted them on Monday as well telling them about the incident. Waiting to hear back from my local office on next steps from them.

... I'll post next time I have an update on the process.


----------



## SantaFe_Uber (May 13, 2015)

Did you get the other persons information? I am just curious you didn't state that. Most of all, good luck and keep us updated!


----------



## Nick Starr (Feb 12, 2015)

No it happened so fast that I didn't get anything more than a description of the vehicle. No plate info.


----------



## SantaFe_Uber (May 13, 2015)

Nick Starr said:


> No it happened so fast that I didn't get anything more than a description of the vehicle. No plate info.


Oh wow, sorry to hear! Please keep us informed  May the forces of good be with you!!!


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

Following.


----------



## Sinistral (Jul 28, 2015)

Hey, that's really awful.

I have a more general question however...

How do you feel about using Breeze in the Seattle area? How many hours per week do you drive to break even or make the lease a net neutral?

Thanks!


----------



## Nick Starr (Feb 12, 2015)

I got a text from the insurance company with a link to a web app to upload a ton of photos. VIN, license plate, ODO, pics of the damage, etc. 

I also went to a local shop for an estimate which was $1900 of which $660 is labor. 

Within 2 hours of sending the pics via the web app I got a call from Uber's insurance and they said that their estimate was $2080 and would have a check in the mail to me the next day with my name and the shop I got the estimate from's name on it. 

Called up the shop and told them the check is on the way and to order the parts and let me know when they are in. They placed the order right away and now I am waiting for the parts to show up to turn in my car. They stated 3 days of labor. 

Sidenote I'm moving (within Seattle) next Tuesday/Wednesday and REALLY would like my car before then. I hope I get it back before the weekend so that I can make some money. Uber deactivated me, Sidecar deactivated me, and I didn't message Lyft about it, but I'm sure they would too. Sidecar deactivated me because I sent in a message requesting that the shifts I signed up for be dropped. They use an app called WhenIWork to schedule drivers for their guarantees right now. 

As to answer the person's question about Breeze in Seattle: I've been averaging $40-$50/hour on Sidecar's guarantees. With Uber I'm in the $20's per hour and Lyft/Postmates is just as I have time. I'm able to meet the Breeze fee easily weekly with some extra hours outside my 40 hour a week job. Since I started this entire process I average $416 take home weekly after their fees and my insurance.


----------



## Stratos (Jun 3, 2015)

Is the check also going to cover the deductible? Sorry just a bit confused that you got a estimate at $1900 yet Uber insurance is sending a check for $2080 and telling you to go to their recommended shop. This being the case if the deductible is not part of the check Ubers shop is charging $3080 for something you could get fixed for around $1900


----------



## Nick Starr (Feb 12, 2015)

Sorry I should've said that the check is most likely going to be for the estimate minus the $1k deductible.


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

Nick Starr said:


> Sorry I should've said that the check is most likely going to be for the estimate minus the $1k deductible.


Thanks for keeping us updated. This is crucial information.


----------



## Nick Starr (Feb 12, 2015)

The body shop called me yesterday and said they got the parts in. I dropped it off right away and they said I should have it back by Friday (hopefully)


----------



## riChElwAy (Jan 13, 2015)

you were not at fault and still lose $1,000 from your pocket .. if you bake this loss into your pay you might be down around $0.50 / mile ? ?


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

riChElwAy said:


> you were not at fault and still lose $1,000 from your pocket .. if you bake this loss into your pay you might be down around $0.50 / mile ? ?


It was a hit and run your responsable for the deductable in almost all insurance situations like this.

Im also surprised at the shock of the $1000 deductable. I chose a deductable of $1000 on my cars.

I was also thinking.. he put a claim on on James River.. from now until 5 years from now. He will carry the scarlet U. Any claim under James River would pop up and any insurance company would know thats an Uber policy.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Simon said:


> It was a hit and run your responsable for the deductable in almost all insurance situations like this.
> 
> Im also surprised at the shock of the $1000 deductable. I chose a deductable of $1000 on my cars.
> 
> I was also thinking.. he put a claim on on James River.. from now until 5 years from now. He will carry the scarlet U. Any claim under James River would pop up and any insurance company would know thats an Uber policy.


Like the scarlet U. Good way to describe it.


----------



## Nick Starr (Feb 12, 2015)

Got my car back on Friday. Looks great! I got the check on Saturday and am going to pay off the body shop today. 

They let me take it because they know a coworker who referred me to them, so they trusted that I'd come back with the money. 

The check was for the amount they assessed the damage at minus the $1k deductible. So $1080 is the check amount. The actual work was only $1900, so my deductible will actually only be $820.


----------



## Nick Starr (Feb 12, 2015)

I also on Friday was able to get reactivated on Uber platform after emailing pictures of the repaired car. I was back on the platform within a few hours.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Glad your story had a reasonably happy ending. It is hard to tell what is damaged because of the shade over the front of the car. I have the plug in model in the same color. So it was a matter of removing and replacing broken parts?


----------



## riChElwAy (Jan 13, 2015)

a $1,000 check from James River issued to an Uber driver, wtf is the catch?? I'd love to see a pic of this check


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

He said the check was to be issued to him and the shop. He signs it over and pays the difference.


----------



## riChElwAy (Jan 13, 2015)

is the name of the shop James River Auto?


----------



## Nick Starr (Feb 12, 2015)

Well I think that is the end of the story. I have my vehicle back and paid the balance due after the Uber check showed up. 

Hope this helps for anyone who has questions about Uber insurance claims in the future.


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

Nick Starr said:


> Well I think that is the end of the story. I have my vehicle back and paid the balance due after the Uber check showed up.
> 
> Hope this helps for anyone who has questions about Uber insurance claims in the future.


It did thanks so much.


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

Nick Starr said:


> Well I think that is the end of the story. I have my vehicle back and paid the balance due after the Uber check showed up.
> 
> Hope this helps for anyone who has questions about Uber insurance claims in the future.


Thanks for this information. Did you have to contact your personal insurance company first to see if they would cover the costs?


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

thanks for sharing this.


----------

